# New Gear Resolutions for 2015



## mackguyver (Jan 9, 2015)

Does anyone else have any New Year's Gear Resolutions for 2015?

I've decided to make up some - I wonder how many I will stick with:

1. I will only buy a new lens if it covers a focal length (or lengths) that I don't already have covered unless it is a upgraded or special lens (i.e. TS-E 45L II)
2. I won't pre-order every new Canon EOS / EF product that is announced (again)
3. I will stop buying new memory cards - I'm starting to exceed my hard drive space with CF & SD cards 
4. I will keep using my beat up old aluminum tripod until it dies (or RRS finally has a genuine sale)
5. I will only order a full Lee Filters kit if I can find all of the required components from no more than 3 retailers (wish me luck)
6. I will wait for new camera bodies to go refurb before buying them

What are yours?


----------



## Random Orbits (Jan 9, 2015)

Number 1 is pretty dangerous especially if you already have a lot of lenses (looking for upgrades of the 35L and 50L).

To cast the resolutions is a more positive light:

1. I will upgrade to the 100-400L II after the price has dropped 10% or more from its inital 2200 price.
2. I will only considering upgrading the 5DIII to the 5D(whatever) if I get to shoot a wedding gig this year.
3. I will not spend as much on computer hardware as 2014 (after having 3rd HDD failure in 5 years and having installed a NAS, and upgrading network switches in the house, etc.).


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 9, 2015)

Add fast 35mm. Will not pre-order 1DX II, unless, it has 1full stop more in high ISO.


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 9, 2015)

Random, I like your spin, but I made a permanent resolution to never shoot weddings...so I'll have to supplant that with the SI Swimsuit Issue (along with a good marriage counselor or divorce lawyer )



Dylan777 said:


> Add fast 35mm. Will not pre-order 1DX II, unless, it has 1full stop more in high ISO.


Or double the megapixels, or 16FPS, or built with carbon fiber at half the weight, and the list goes on


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 9, 2015)

No real resolutions needed, I am not a first adopter so it looks like 2015 might be quiet for Canon purchases. Having said that I did get the 16-35 f4 IS on the 1st of Jan.

But:-


I will get a 1DX MkII if it has more than 20 and less than 30 MP, don't care about anything else in that body.
I will get a 45TS-E and 90TS-E when they come out with a MkII version of either/both.
I'll probably get a 35 f2 IS at some time.

I probably won't get this mythical 11-24 if it is an f4.
My biggest equipment purchase this year will probably be the Profoto B1 travel kit.
I have absolutely have zero interest in a 50MP 135 format camera.


----------



## distant.star (Jan 9, 2015)

.
Watch and wait. My mind is already in the early stages of a full shift to Fujifilm. Fermentation continues. We'll see if Canon can do anything realistic in the mirrorless world this year.


----------



## nonac (Jan 9, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> Does anyone else have any New Year's Gear Resolutions for 2015?
> 
> ...........(or RRS finally has a genuine sale)



I don't ever see that happening. I've darn near bought everything they make and I don't even good a good customer discount!


----------



## wsmith96 (Jan 9, 2015)

My new gear's resolution is the following:

Upgrade my EF-S 60 to the EF 100 2.8L macro
Add the 100-400L mk II to my kit
Add a 24-105L for a general zoom for my 5D.
Add another flash
Start making some spending money from my photography hobby

Enjoy shooting with everything I've collected so far


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 10, 2015)

For 2015, I resolve to not buy any photography gear unless I need it, I want it, or I just plain feel like getting it. 

;D


----------



## Aglet (Jan 10, 2015)

distant.star said:


> .
> Watch and wait. My mind is already in the early stages of a full shift to Fujifilm. Fermentation continues. We'll see if Canon can do anything realistic in the mirrorless world this year.



I've already made a partial shift to Fuji (& Olympus) from..., everything else, and pleased with the results. (tempered by realistic expectations)

I don't _need_ any new gear this year. None.
but I would LIKE to pick up more native Fuji glass; 10-24mm, 50-140mm, and maybe whatever their anticipated "long" zoom will be, hopefully it'll replace my aging but crisp 100-400L. Another XT1 body would be nice but will also wait for an XT2... (or discounted XT1) as I suspect they'll be able to cram 20-24MP into it and still have good performance that compares with more MP from a bayer patterned sensor.


----------



## ejenner (Jan 10, 2015)

1. I will not upgrade my 5DIII unless the new version has the same DR as an EXMOR sensor
2. I will not buy a 50MP camera
3. I will not buy a $3000+ lens wider than 400mm. And I will only buy a long lens if I actually have a trip to a wildlife destination booked.

Every year I say I'm done buying gear. Last year was my best - I just replaced my 17-40. But I have nothing longer than 200mm and a 45mm TS-E II would be incredibly tempting.

But I keep buying cameras 2-3 years after the come out and wished I'd bought it earlier.


----------



## Famateur (Jan 10, 2015)

Cool thread. Mind if I join?

1. I will finally get a studio strobe or two and some big modifiers.
2. I will use my gear to earn back at least 50% of the money I spent to acquire said gear.
3. I will practice, practice, practice with the gear I have.
4. I will continue sliding down the slippery slope of printing at home...then framing...then...
5. I will make sure my gear, and the hobby it feeds, never gets a higher priority than my family.

Happy New Year!


----------



## ejenner (Jan 10, 2015)

I knew I shouldn't have commented in this thread.

Looks like I'd better book a wildlife trip somewhere. I think I found the lens I want.


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Jan 10, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> For 2015, I resolve to not buy any photography gear unless I need it, I want it, or I just plain feel like getting it.
> 
> ;D



Please report back when you achieve it. Until them, I'm behind you.


----------



## Omni Images (Jan 10, 2015)

I already have spent my photo gear quota for the new few years.
I just bought a second hand Phase One 645DF+ and P45+ with two lenses 80mm and 35mm.
Though I do have an Aquatech housing for it on order ... it's still part of the original kit I'm telling myself.
And late last year I did buy the new 100-400II and the 1.4xiii
So I'm stocked up just for the moment.


----------



## e17paul (Jan 10, 2015)

I am fully spent out.

In 2013 I started with a 6D and 50/1.8, soon added two cheap zooms and a 15/2.8 fisheye. In 2014 I spent out on a month long trip to Oz, a 24 IS to partly replace the wide zoom, and a 70-300L to replace the telephoto zoom, and a new Mac for all the photos. 

Edit: 15/2.8 macro corrected to fisheye. My mind had raced....

I can't help having regrets, even though both 2014 lense purchases are wonderful. I bought the 24 in preference to the zooms available at the time, then the 16-35/4 came along. I bought the 70-300L in preference to the original 100-400L, and now I keep gazing at the 100-400L II. 

In 2015 I must stop having buyers remorse, go and take more photos, and spend more time with them on the Mac. So no new gear in 2015. 

Maybe in 2016, when I have done that, I can fill in the lens gaps with a 35 IS, 100L, something wider than 24, and a Speedlite of some kind. I would also be tempted by an upgrade to the 50 macro.


----------



## Khalai (Jan 10, 2015)

My 2015 resolution is 1920x1200px as it has been for the past four years 

Apart from that - I really want to improve in luminosity masks, finally dive myself into D&B techniques, go out more (with an actual camera, that is), use my gear more, do not leave it catchin dust in the cabinet... The list goes on as it always does


----------



## madspihl (Jan 10, 2015)

I slipped a 100-400 II under the Christmas tree, and might actually have what I need for a while in terms of lenses and maybe even camera bodies.

So my resolutions go: 

1 - I will drop fewer _brand new_ 5D III + 16-35 f/4 combos in saltwater (and then not get covered by insurance)
2 - I will actually use my Fuji X-T1 + primes at work, and not just pretend that I do (especially now that it has the electronic shutter to fight the extremely bright spring and summer light here in Greenland without NDs or stopping down)
3 - I will not buy, then sell, then buy a crop body only to maybe sell it later on again, before regretting that and buying one again (got the 7DII in December to go with th 100-400 + 5DIII+70-200 setup)
4 - I will not go back and look at my 2015 resolutions at the end of the year.


----------



## gregorywood (Jan 10, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> For 2015, I resolve to not buy any photography gear unless I need it, I want it, or I just plain feel like getting it.
> 
> ;D



I was going to say pretty much the same thing but thought to myself, "I bet someone has already said that". 

Greg


----------



## JonAustin (Jan 10, 2015)

I resolve to not acquire as much new gear as I did in 2014, when I:
- upgraded my 70-200/2.8L IS to the Mark II version, 
- replaced my 17-40 with the 16-35/4 and 
- bought the new 100-400 II (purchased both the 16-35/4 and 100-400 II on 12/31!).

That said,
- I'll buy a 2nd 5D III at closeout prices, if its successor is released,
- I've been thinking about getting a 5th 600EX-RT and
- I've also been thinking about buying a Lee ND / grad ND filter kit ...


----------



## Twostones (Jan 10, 2015)

My new year gear resolutions.
Buy one of everything that comes out in 2015 that has “EF” or “EOS” on it.
Shoot more film.
Stay single.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 10, 2015)

1. I will not buy a camera body.
2. I will not buy a lens (35mm 135mm and 85mm/1.4 purchases probably coming up in 2016).
3. I will buy the TTL version of the Godox 360 when it comes out.
4. I shall buy a couple of light modifiers- probably a Speedlite softbox and a 51" or 64" PLM.
Well, let's see how that goes...


----------



## Sabaki (Jan 10, 2015)

Gear wise:
1. MP-65
2. Full frame body (6Dii!!!)
3. 16-35 f/4.0

Photography wise:
1. More 'people' photography
2. Project 24/35
3. Improve my landscapes


----------



## Maiaibing (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm going to pre-order one or two fabulous aweinspirering Canon 5DIVs (I very much hope) this Spring...or bail out to Nikon later in 2015.

Buying/selling lenses will depend utterly on the first move. But if I stay with Canon the 100-400 IS L II may well replace my 70-300 IS L.

A most interesting year for sure.


----------



## bholliman (Jan 10, 2015)

I will buy 1 new lens in 2015. At this point I'm not sure what that will be, maybe the new 100-400 II, maybe a 50mm (Sigma Art or new Canon IS if it comes out) or 85mm prime - maybe the 85 1.2 II, but would like something with better autofocus, fingers crossed that Canon will introduce a new 85 IS.

I will probably be looking at a camera body upgrade in 2016, but will wait and see what new products Canon has available then and prices. I'm very satisfied with my 6D currently.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jan 10, 2015)

Wait for rebate/price drop in the new 100-400L II and get it.


----------



## jcarapet (Jan 10, 2015)

Some of this is a carryover from last year, but for me as a hobbyist/occasionally paid photographer these were my creeds.

1. Shoot a minimum of 10,000 shots on each DSLR I own in a productive way, not just clicking to click.
2. Earn enough in shoots and prints to get full gross ROI on my 5d3 by EOY
3. Do not by any supplemental gear (flash being first priority) Unless I have a paying gig that justifies it as a requirement.
4. Fully figure out the 61 point AF system on 5d3
5. know my settings good enough where my "show to clients" rate jumps to 1 of 4, not 1 of 10 like it is currently. 
6. Photography books on posing are an acceptable purchase.


----------



## davidcl0nel (Jan 10, 2015)

One or two additional Lee gradrient filters.
And maybe a 50/85 IS, if it didn't cost 800€.

I don't need anything else, except holidays/travel to get to interesting places. I go take photos, don't spend any more time shopping....


----------



## Pixel (Jan 11, 2015)

Trade in my 2 1D Mark IV's towards a 1Dx and acquire another 7D Mark II.
Upgrade my 24 1.4 to version II or maybe just the 24 2.8IS, haven't made up my mind yet. 
Acquire 16-35 f4 or maybe the 11-24 f4 if it ever shows up. 
Still considering the Sigma 150-300 f2.8 Sport but the thought of parting ways with my trusted, tried and true 300 2.8 IS makes me queasy. 

Canon, how about updating the 20, 50, 85 and 100mm primes fer cryin' out loud?


----------



## NancyP (Jan 12, 2015)

MacGuyver, for Lee filters see www.2filter.com

NGR:
1. learn to use the existing single external flash unit 580 EX II in ETTL and in manual modes for outdoor nature photography that doesn't look flashed. Learn to use the Better Beamer (not the Better Blaster) so it isn't obvious.
1a. buy, make, use flash modifiers
2. Once I know what to do with one off-camera flash, consider a second or third flash and trigger. Manual will likely do just fine for my use.
2a. another stand and set of gels
3. Computer - likely a new laptop, the current one is approaching its 5th birthday, and I am getting irritated at the linear screen defect it has developed, fortunately on the left side where the left Lightroom panel sits.
4. Upgrade to Lightroom 5


----------



## NancyP (Jan 12, 2015)

And I must confess, I am likely to yield to #5. Get a 7D2. Definitely a "want" rather than "need", though it is true that I have never experienced a sophisticated AF system, shooting with the 60D rather pokey 9 points. Center point AI Servo, or center point one-shot focus and recompose. I am guessing that my keeper rate with BIF should improve some, once I figure out the focusing system.


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 12, 2015)

NancyP said:


> And I must confess, I am likely to yield to #5. Get a 7D2. Definitely a "want" rather than "need", though it is true that I have never experienced a sophisticated AF system, shooting with the 60D rather pokey 9 points. Center point AI Servo, or center point one-shot focus and recompose. I am guessing that my keeper rate with BIF should improve some, once I figure out the focusing system.


Nancy, thanks for the 2filter link. Someone else had mentioned them in the past, but I lost the information. Now I just have to convince myself to drop $1200+ on filters...


----------



## wsmith96 (Jan 13, 2015)

wsmith96 said:


> My new gear's resolution is the following:
> 
> Upgrade my EF-S 60 to the EF 100 2.8L macro
> Add the 100-400L mk II to my kit
> ...



Scratch the 24-105 from the list - just purchased for $650 new. I should have it Wednesday


----------



## Chisox2335 (Jan 14, 2015)

1) 500mm lens mki vs mkii tbd depends on this year's bonus


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 3, 2015)

This is hilarious: *"5. I will only order a full Lee Filters kit if I can find all of the required components from no more than 3 retailers (wish me luck).*

You can find that kit on Amazon if memory serves. I want the full kit in a bad way.

But for this year:
1. Sell my T5i that has less than 500 clicks.
2. Save for and purchase a 5D mkIII (New) just as the price bottoms when the new Cameras are released.
3. Decide whether it is better to get the Canon 24-70mm f/2.8 II, or a couple of L primes.
4. Learn the gear I have and software I have so that I can be half as good as some of the greats I see here.
5. Win the lottery so that I can travel, hire models, and take photos all over the world... just for the fun of it.


----------



## Hector1970 (Feb 3, 2015)

My New Years Resolutions are:
a) Don't repeat the mistakes of 2014. Over Christmas in a burst of inspiration I bought a 7D Mark II , 100-400 L II and a Canon Pro-10. I don't think I'll regret the 100-400 and the Pro-10. I'm underwhelmed by the 7D Mark II picture quality (focusing, FPS are good, image quality on APS-C doesn't seem to have moved on to much).
b) Don't buy a Canon 5DS or whatever it's going to be called. 50MP would be lovely and tempting but I should get the best out of my 5D III first
c) Don't buy the 11-24 MM when it comes out. I have loads of lens, I should use them to death first
d) Don't buy any more flash modifiers until I actually use a flash in a real life situation. I've great plans that are never executed
e) Learn Photoshop properly. I'm doing something wrong with it. I need to enhance a photo without being too obvious. 
f) Take less photos but of better quality
g) Find a genre that I become expert in. At the moment I am a jack of all trades and master of none
h) Teach more, I learn alot by teaching others, you really have to know what you are doing
i) Spend money on experiences and locations and less on gear
j) Contemplate whether a 300 F2.8 II would really be worth it. It's a source of great desire and wantoness but probably not practically usable with how I take photographs
k) Don't over do the photography, it's meant to be a hobby not the be all and end all


----------



## sunnyVan (Feb 3, 2015)

My resolution was:

1. No lens purchase until thanksgiving.
2. Learn photoshop
3. Bring camera every single day

What happened so far:
1. Bought 70-200 2.8ii and 70-300L in Jan
2. Subscribed to creative cloud. Been watching videos on YouTube to learn photoshop
3. Been bringing camera with me even during huge snowstorm


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 3, 2015)

So far I've stuck to my guns, passing on the 7DII and the 100-400 II, but the 11-24 f/4 is mighty tempting. I think I'll hold off on the 5DS R for a while as the body prices tend to drop pretty quickly. I'd love the extra megapixels, but haven't done much stuff lately where I truly need it. Other than that, I might need a spare battery for my 1D X, but that should be it. Maybe I'll go for the new 5D ___ come December rebate time.


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 3, 2015)

I need an AF 50mm. Looking at the sigma but too much $$$ for a 50mm. It will be a for sure purchase. 

I'm looking at a 28mm HC for the MF system this year. 80mm just doesn't work all the time.


----------



## JonAustin (Feb 3, 2015)

I've already deviated from my plan, by picking up a 35/2 IS refurb (purchased last week; should be delivered today).

In November, I was among those of you here in the "Wait until a rebate / sale / price drop on the 100-400 II" crowd, but pulled the trigger on 12/31. No regrets; it's an excellent lens, and I get to expense this stuff against my business. I usually try to buy on sale just on principle, but saving a couple hundred bucks wasn't worth the wait to me, after waiting years for this vII to be released. Besides, not knowing the price in advance, I had budgeted $2500.

It'll be interesting to see when the 5D4 is released and what it offers. At this point, I'm still planning to buy a second 5D3 when its price drops. We'll see.

And the latest "new 50mm lens" rumor has me curious ...


----------



## IglooEater (Feb 12, 2015)

Famateur said:


> Cool thread. Mind if I join?
> 
> 1. I will finally get a studio strobe or two and some big modifiers.
> 2. I will use my gear to earn back at least 50% of the money I spent to acquire said gear.
> ...




Your no. 5 is the best comment I have read on any online forum anywhere for eons! I wanna live by that one! Cheers!


----------



## gigabellone (Feb 12, 2015)

My resolutions:
[list type=decimal]
[*]*Take more photographs.* Every weekend would be ideal, but i still have a couple of things to settle.
[*]*Build a photo development workflow based on linux and open source tools.*
[*]*Get myself a new toy. * It's going to be either a Sigma 24/1.4 or Canon 16-35/4. That 11-24/4 looks stunning, but at 3000$/€ it's far out of my reach. 
[/list]


----------

